# 98 Nissan Altima Anti theft system Help!



## zk8919 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi! i have bought a 1998 nissan Altima GXE and the anti-theft system won't turn on. The anti-theft system is manufactured installed. As i have read in the manual that if you press the lock button, the hazards lights goes on and horn beeps. it does that and also the security light will go on for 30 seconds and then after every 3 seconds it will glow. This means the alarm has been activated. the car does all this, however, if you touch the car or try to open the lock door by pulling on the handle the alarm won't go off. Anyone can you please tell me what should i do to fix so the alarm will turn on. Don't be afraid to give any solution you like. Thank You.


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

That sounds like exactly the system I have, also factory default; It's not meant to "alarm" in that sense though.

The security is in the fact that the ignition is disabled unless you use a certain key to start it. I have a spare key (it has a blue chit on it) that will open the doors, but will not start the car.


----------



## zk8919 (Aug 29, 2007)

knox.co said:


> That sounds like exactly the system I have, also factory default; It's not meant to "alarm" in that sense though.
> 
> The security is in the fact that the ignition is disabled unless you use a certain key to start it. I have a spare key (it has a blue chit on it) that will open the doors, but will not start the car.


so there is no alarm system. if somebody touches the car the ignition will be disabled and the person won't be able to start the car using a different key or something.


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ZK. Been away a while here, sorry. Someone touching or not touching the car is irrelevant; The ignition is disabled when you remove the 'chipped' key and stays that way until it's inserted again.

It doesn't do anything to protect those 14" woofers & kilowatt amp that gramma gave you last Christmas from being lifted while you're at the car show though.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

If you want to test your alarm system, roll down your window, close and lock the doors, and then reach inside and try to unlock it from the inside. It simulates someone breaking your window and unlocking the door from the inside. Thats a good way to see if it works, it surprised the hell out of me the first time I did it on accident. You may want to wait a couple hours before you do it, I dont know if there is a timer, and try to do it manually rather than hitting the lock button.


----------

